# heading south from erie pa



## Elfboy (Sep 18, 2012)

hitching out of erie tomorrow morn, heading towards asheville. reply if u need a road dog/ jugger.


----------



## DylanOhitchski (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't need a ride, but I'm in Corry! Haha good idea getting outta here!


----------

